# Missing drivers on Gateway 838GM after system recovery



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

I had to replace my hard drive recently and was able to replace it with exactly the same model. I had a system recovery disc for my Gateway and the machine is functional now, but Device manager shows yellow question marks next to: Ethernet controller, network controller, PCI device and video controller (VGA compatible). This was purchased as a refurbished unit 4 years ago so Gateway isn't very helpful. I'm fairly sure I just need drivers for those items, but don't know how to find the correct ones. It's possible this disc wasn't for this exact model of PC, but it's the only one I had.

Any advice on finding the correct drivers would be greatly appreciated! This PC has XP Media Center on it and I have considered whether changing the operating system would help resolve the issue, but I'm not sure what the compatible upgrade would be. I can't really afford to invest a bunch of money in this or replace it right now...... :sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum


Did you look here?

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp


----------



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, I did check there...... I entered the serial number and it says it's not valid. One of the Gateway folks said he thought that is because it's refurbished.... frustrating....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That's one of the reasons I don't like Gaterway . . support is terrible

You can download and run Everest to see what Brand/Model the LAN card is and post the report here and we should be able to lead you to the drivers


----------



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, Gateway support has been very "hit and miss"... on occasion I've gotten somebody truly helpful... but that's not the norm. 

I will download Everest on a jump drive and install it on that PC when I get home since I can't get on the internet with it at this point Is this "Everest" the same program type as Everest Ultimate? I had a friend mention they had that version on a jump drive that I could use. I think they got it on cnet downloads.... 

I do have access to a laptop at home with internet access, so once I have that program installed, I will let you know what info it reveals....


----------



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, downloaded Everest and have it installed on Gateway desktop. The report is attached. Wasn't hard at all! Hopefully this helps with locating drivers!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Look here for the drivers . . Be sure to install the Chipset driver first, then the others

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...s&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+D915GAG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Looks like you have a wireless adaptor in there . . the driver should be here:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=407&DwnldID=18717&lang=eng


----------



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, so i would go to the Windows Media Center operating, system, then get the chipset driver. etc?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Right . .


----------



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

ok, next dumb question for you... on the wireless adapter link, how do I know whether to do the Win32 or Win 64 download? Sorry, it's been a rough day and my head is a little foggy...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Win 32 . . MCE only came in 32 bit


----------



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure.... Okay, so I'm going to install the chipset driver and then this driver for the wireless adapter on the other computer. My confidence is shot; a couple of dumb errors is how I got into this situation! 

I'm downloading these drivers on my jump drive and will put on the PC.... Have to leave for a few hours, so probably won't finish this till tomorrow. In my experience, it's best to do one of these.... check for improvement and then move on. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

By the way, thanks for leading me to the Everest program; that is pretty cool.... I'm sure I will get use out of that bit of advice!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

TechChick59 said:


> That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure.... Okay, so I'm going to install the chipset driver and then this driver for the wireless adapter on the other computer. My confidence is shot; a couple of dumb errors is how I got into this situation!
> 
> I'm downloading these drivers on my jump drive and will put on the PC.... Have to leave for a few hours, so probably won't finish this till tomorrow. In my experience, it's best to do one of these.... check for improvement and then move on. Does that sound reasonable?


That is smart . . you should not see anythng different after the Chipset driver, that is just to be sure you have the one specific to that board the way Gateway has it set up. You should see the errors in Device Manager disapear after the others


----------



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

Finally got a chance to get back to my computer a couple hours ago and the drivers you led me to helped clear up two of the four yellow question marks and I am currently on the internet on the Gateway PC...... Thanks to you for that! The Ethernet and Video Controller problems are gone, but the Network Controller and PCI device question marks are still there. I think I got all of the drivers installed, but what would I be missing to cause these? I'm sure it's not impossible that I missed something along the line.

I am much less stressed than I was this time yesterday!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here for drivers: Gateway
http://support.gateway.com/support/...wse&platform=10021&model=11560&os=10406&type=

Note: Choose "browse all downloads"

Install:

Media Reader Download
Modem Downloads
Keyboard Downloads - optional


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is the wireless or wired network working now? The "PCI device" is usually a modem


----------



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

This PC has a wireless card installed, back from when it wasn't the computer in my home net work that was hardwired into the DSL, so it may be looking for drivers for that card. It is presently linked directly in to the router, so I'm not using it for wireless access....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Are you able toconnect to the internet now?


----------



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

yes I am!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Then you can load the wireless drivers or not . . they are in the link I gave above.


----------



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

Guess I should note that I am accessing the internet via DSL, not the wireless card, which is what I need for now.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try this one:

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NE...S/BROADCOM-Wireless-802-11b-and-802-11g.shtml

Now that you have internet access, be sure to install all the Windows Updates


----------



## TechChick59 (Aug 13, 2010)

Downloading that now... by the way, I have been doing Windows updates for the past two days and apparently one of those resolved the "Unknown PCI Device" issue... That description chagned to Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus and I was able to update the driver and now I'm down to just the network controller question mark. I assume that's the driver 802-11.g driver above. Will let you kow how that works. Can't tell you how much I aprpeciate your help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are welcome . . let us know how it goes


----------

